# TeamSpeak 3 problem with GLIBC



## StrikerASD (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

I want to use TeamSpeak 3 Client for Linux on FreeBSD... I've extracted TS, I've copied few libraries from the main TS folder to /lib. But, when I want to launch TS3 I get this:

```
[iwo@bsd /usr/home/iwo/Team]$ ./ts3client_linux_x86
./ts3client_linux_x86: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.10' not found (required by /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4)
```
Here are the contents of my /lib folder:

http://pastie.org/4465530

libc.so.6 was copied from the Arch Linux archive package. It was not installed. Is there away to get around this? Because my current version of GLIBC is 2.28.8_4. I am step away of launching TS 3 on FreeBSD. Is there a way to successfully launch TS3 Client for Linux on FreeBSD?

Here is my *pkg_version -v* info, maybe I don't have something crucial and that's why TS3 isn't working:

http://pastie.org/4465538

Best regards,
StrikerASD


----------

